# prelink-maruszenie ochrony pamieci

## raaf

taki pojawia mi sie komunikat po uruchomieniu prelinka 'prelink -amfR'. czy kto sie z tym spotkal? jak to naprawic?

aha! fajnie, ze mamy nowe forum!

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## btower

 *raaf wrote:*   

> taki pojawia mi sie komunikat po uruchomieniu prelinka 'prelink -amfR'. czy kto sie z tym spotkal? jak to naprawic?
> 
> aha! fajnie, ze mamy nowe forum!
> 
> pozdrawiam
> ...

 

Ja miałem to samo nawet z flagą  -O2.

To wina chyba glibca.

Można by spróbować dać -O1 ale nie chce mi się bawić.

Jak se poradzisz to daj znać bo mi nijak nie chce mi się z tym bawić.

----------

## raaf

Ja mia^3em to samo nawet z flag+-  -O2.

To wina chyba glibca.

Mo?na by spróbowaae daae -O1 ale nie chce mi sie bawiae.

Jak se poradzisz to daj znaae bo mi nijak nie chce mi sie z tym bawiae.[/quote]

no fajnie! ja mam -0s. wczesniej (bo instalowalem jeszcze raz gentoo) bylo ok. prezkompilowalem jeszcze raz prelinka i glibca z wlonczona flaga pic i nic. bede sie bawil dalej.

----------

